# Please help me name a custom



## MR D (Jan 29, 2012)

In the 24" bike thread I mentioned making a custom 24" boys bike. It is an American frame. I will not mess up the chain guard graphic. I plan on getting a chrome guard and placing real oak veneer on the face. I am kinda stuck though. I want a custom name for the bike...to go with my girls 24" Holly"wood". 

Get yer thinking caps on and help me come up with a name for my custom boys woody bike. The girls name was easy, but I tossing around names for the boys. I would like it to resemble a Schwinn name.

Thanks folks!

Mr D


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

MR D said:


> In the 24" bike thread I mentioned making a custom 24" boys bike. It is an American frame. I will not mess up the chain guard graphic. I plan on getting a chrome guard and placing real oak veneer on the face. I am kinda stuck though. I want a custom name for the bike...to go with my girls 24" Holly"wood". Picture of that guard is my avatar.
> 
> Get yer thinking caps on and help me come up with a name for my custom boys woody bike. The girls name was easy, but I tossing around names for the boys. I would like it to resemble a Schwinn name.
> 
> ...




How about: Board-erline, Wood-stock, Timberline, Tree-men-does!, Totempole, Surf-Woody, Woodpecker, Chip, Ash-ton, Pine brothers, Oak-laHomer, SpruceGoose, SawDusty,
LumberMan, Stagecoach, Splinn-ter....


----------



## MR D (Jan 29, 2012)

bricycle said:


> How about: Board-erline, Wood-stock, Timberline, Tree-men-does!, Totempole, Surf-Woody, Woodpecker, Chip, Ash-ton, Pine brothers, Oak-laHomer, SpruceGoose, SawDusty,
> LumberMan, Stagecoach, Splinn-ter....




Very good!

I have to look at some of the real Schwinn names, and see if I can't change it just enough to make it fit the build. I'm still scratching my head.

LumberMan is cool. 

The wood on the bike will be a light oak. The wood print wheel sets are very nicely made and are not available any more from what I'm told. So I was thinking something with either the word wood..or oak.

Think think think.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd name it a "Sure-Wood"


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 30, 2012)

*hello*

it  could   be  her woodie  == woodie for ever chucksoldbikes


----------



## MR D (Jan 30, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I'd name it a "Sure-Wood"




Now that's good!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Woody*

Tiger Oak
Bob


----------



## barracuda (Jan 30, 2012)

Old Number 7


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2012)

*Oak-laHomer?*

Brian, you are a true genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2012)

*Tiger Wood*

I think Rayofsonshine2's suggestion would be great with a Tiger chainguard!


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 31, 2012)

Wood-drow or woodro, spellings up to you


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2012)

Woodwagon, Woodchuck, Wooden-one, Wood-eye, NatalieWood, Wildwood, Woodyou, WoodDale, Pinnochio....


----------



## MR D (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay...I'm liking, "Woodsman", "Wildwood", and "Sure-wood". I think if I used Sure-wood I would spell it "Sherwood" because that's the name of a street where I grew up...it fits well.

Fellow enthusiast asks, "What's that?"

I say "Well, it's a Schwinn Sherwood!"

I like that scenario.

Great ideas from everyone, and thanks for the ideas. I'm in parts collecting mode right now, but this bike WILL be ready to show off in the spring with it's sister. Can't wait!


----------



## MR D (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be doing some pictures of the before and after of this build. I know a bunch of you may heed the warning of not painting this bike, but you know...it's a project. And, as I mentioned I will not destroy the original American screened chain guard...just so you know.

I'm almost there with all the parts. 

Here's another question...

Should I get some re-pop person majestic pedals and have wood blocks made (like the girls bike) or should I just use some Schwinn pedals (and have wood blocks made for them)?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

MR D said:


> Okay...I'm liking, "Woodsman", "Wildwood", and "Sure-wood". I think if I used Sure-wood I would spell it "Sherwood" because that's the name if a street where I grew up...it fits well.
> 
> Fellow enthusiast asks, "What's that?"
> 
> ...




Ya gonna have Xavier make you a custom headbadge? he'd do a great job....


----------



## MR D (Feb 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Ya gonna have Xavier make you a custom headbadge? he'd do a great job....




I HAVE thought about making wood head badges for the bikes, and have asked a friend how I would go about it. I Do have enough of the oak veneer to cut up and make them. Getting the Schwinn vertical letters nice and clean would be the tough part. I would also like to include a metal ring on the outer edge. I'll have to think about it more.

Are there any pictures of Xavier's badges? I would love to see his work.

Thanks!

Mr D.


----------



## MR D (Feb 3, 2012)

There is also the million dollar quest...a chrome tank that will fit the 24" cantilever frame. I have seen the ones made from fiber glass and have been offered them, but I want metal (chrome).

My guess is I'll finish the bike without one until I run across one. I know that Schwinn made a Phantom in 24"...so...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 3, 2012)

MR D said:


> I HAVE thought about making wood head badges for the bikes, and have asked a friend how I would go about it. I Do have enough of the oak veneer to cut up and make them. Getting the Schwinn vertical letters nice and clean would be the tough part. I would also like to include a metal ring on the outer edge. I'll have to think about it more.
> 
> Are there any pictures of Xavier's badges? I would love to see his work.
> 
> ...




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18972-Headbadges


----------



## snickle (Feb 3, 2012)

Schwinn Woodfire  (spitfire)


----------

